# 2019 Indiana Morel Season



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

This is the 2019 Indiana Morel Season. Only 75 more days till spring. This is the long wait. Can’t wait for the season to get started.


----------



## jessicaleigh87 (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm counting down the days as well! We travel pretty far for our favorite past time (From New Orleans to Indiana) and last year was a bust. I have high hopes for this year!


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Bad: Last year sucked for morels big-time.
Good: The hen-of-the-woods harvest was off the charts.
My nephew found these very edible hens on an oak stump in Hobart on Christmas Eve. December 24th.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

We've had crazy warm (for this time of year) weather in PA. Well, until this past weekend. It's been perfect morel weather and that's all I've been talking about. My daughter is already tellin' me, "REALLY, that's still 3 months away -- don't start." LOL


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey, anybody seem or heard from the “ Shroomtrooper “ yet this year??


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Hey, anybody seem or heard from the “ Shroomtrooper “ yet this year??





T tom said:


> Shouldn't this be the 2019
> Minniscroutom thread?





morelsxs said:


> We've had crazy warm (for this time of year) weather in PA. Well, until this past weekend. It's been perfect morel weather and that's all I've been talking about. My daughter is already tellin' me, "REALLY, that's still 3 months away -- don't start." LOL





Already Gone said:


> Bad: Last year sucked for morels big-time.
> Good: The hen-of-the-woods harvest was off the charts.
> My nephew found these very edible hens on an oak stump in Hobart on Christmas Eve. December 24th.





jessicaleigh87 said:


> I'm counting down the days as well! We travel pretty far for our favorite past time (From New Orleans to Indiana) and last year was a bust. I have high hopes for this year!


Could everyone delete there posts and go over to the 2019! NEW Indiana Thread


----------



## MorelFanci (May 12, 2018)

Hey all!
I went out hunting today because I heard other people here in Carroll County began finding mushrooms. I found none.  Too early. 
I do think it will be soon. All the signs are there.  
I'm pumped up for a fantastic season.
Happy hunting, y'all!
Fanci


----------



## sharpsbarn99 (May 9, 2013)

Will be up in Henry County in a couple of weeks. Leave me a few! Good luck everyone. Should be a great season.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

sharpsbarn99 said:


> Will be up in Henry County in a couple of weeks. Leave me a few! Good luck everyone. Should be a great season.


You bet, good luck & enjoy.
Post some of your pictures- THX’z


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

MorelFanci said:


> Hey all!
> I went out hunting today because I heard other people here in Carroll County began finding mushrooms. I found none.  Too early.
> I do think it will be soon. All the signs are there.
> I'm pumped up for a fantastic season.
> ...



Ramps are up, so won’t be long now.
Good luck.


----------



## avid hunter (Apr 16, 2019)

Old Elm said:


> Ramps are up, so won’t be long now.
> Good luck.


----------



## avid hunter (Apr 16, 2019)

what are ramps


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

avid hunter said:


> what are ramps


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

Any morel finds in the middle of state yet? I'm Workin around Kokomo Indiana the next 10 days lookin for some public land to hunt. Any ideas? 
with all the rain were getting I'm thinking it's time the next few days. Found a few morels in Columbus, OH this last weekend...


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

kysean said:


> Any morel finds in the middle of state yet? I'm Workin around Kokomo Indiana the next 10 days lookin for some public land to hunt. Any ideas?
> with all the rain were getting I'm thinking it's time the next few days. Found a few morels in Columbus, OH this last weekend...


Most of the south and central part of the state are going strong right now. Kokomo and north are just getting started, my son found several on the northwest side of Indy last night.


----------



## Instrumentech (Apr 25, 2019)

I am having no luck here on the Ohio river in Switzerland Co Indiana. Hopefully things pick up, seems to cold?


----------



## spongemuncher (Apr 10, 2013)

Instrumentech said:


> I am having no luck here on the Ohio river in Switzerland Co Indiana. Hopefully things pick up, seems to cold?



well just wanted to report, we are finding 2-3 inch greys in noble county. had 23 yesterday!!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm hoping this latest cold snap will just prolong the season a bit. I prefer this to too hot! It's just getting started south of me in NE Ohio. River bottoms and lakes are cold air sinks. Maybe look for some higher ground to hunt, or south or west facing hillsides. Good luck soon!



Instrumentech said:


> I am having no luck here on the Ohio river in Switzerland Co Indiana. Hopefully things pick up, seems to cold?


----------



## Swat1018 (Apr 10, 2017)

kysean said:


> Any morel finds in the middle of state yet? I'm Workin around Kokomo Indiana the next 10 days lookin for some public land to hunt. Any ideas?
> with all the rain were getting I'm thinking it's time the next few days. Found a few morels in Columbus, OH this last weekend...


Mississenewa Reservoir may be the closest public spot.


----------



## Instrumentech (Apr 25, 2019)

I spent 5 more hours over the weekend, I found a bunch of these. No morels


----------



## Instrumentech (Apr 25, 2019)

Finding a lot of these in southern Indiana


----------



## kysean (Apr 28, 2016)

Swat1018 said:


> Mississenewa Reservoir may be the closest public spot.


I found a spot close by Kokomo and explored it for a couple hours yesterday. No morels to be found yet... guessing cottonwoods are good to hunt up here as well as the usual culprits (tulip poplar, sycamore, hickory, ash). may apples, trillium, Dutchman breeches, and rattlesnake plantain all up and there's been tons of rain. I'm thinking once it heats up next couple days it's on here.


----------



## casstraxx (May 1, 2019)

Instrumentech said:


> View attachment 17590
> I spent 5 more hours over the weekend, I found a bunch of these. No morels



Dryad's Saddle aka pheasants back mushrooms. You can eat them. Better when they are young. If they get too big just harvest the outer edge.


----------

